# Leftover Brown Rice



## muzzlet (Apr 23, 2009)

I find myself with a couple cups of leftover brown rice. Anyone have some suggestions? I was thinking of some sort of rice patty or ball, lightly fried or baked? I have a general idea of some sort of binder and seasonings, but am kind of stumped from there!!

Thanks!!


----------



## 2belucile (Apr 23, 2009)

*Leftover brown rice*



muzzlet said:


> I find myself with a couple cups of leftover brown rice. Anyone have some suggestions? I was thinking of some sort of rice patty or ball, lightly fried or baked? I have a general idea of some sort of binder and seasonings, but am kind of stumped from there!!
> 
> Thanks!!


 
You could try this, that I made today with white rice, and was liked by all that had it:

2 bunchs of spinach, washed, cooked, well squeezed, and chopped small.
1 big onion, chopped
1 1/2  or 2 cups cooked rice
2 or 3 sprigs of parsely, washed, drained and chopped
4 eggs beated
2/3 cup milk
1/4 cup melted butter 
2 tbsp whorcestershire sauce
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp thime
1/2 tsp oregan
1 cup shredded cheese 

Fry the onions until tender, mix well with the rice, spinach, parsley, salt,thyme and oregan, Worcestershire sauce, and 1/2 cup of the cheese.  Add the milk to the beaten eggs, incorporate to the spinach mixture.  Spoon into a oiled 13x9 casserole dish, sprinkle 1/2 cup cheese over.   
Bake at 350ºF for about 45 minutes

Hope you like it too!!


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 24, 2009)

If you don't have any immediate use for cooked brown rice, freeze it.  I actually precook most of my brown rice and freeze it in serving portions in FoodSaver bags.  Requires only a few minutes of reheating in the microwave or boiling water.


----------



## merstar (Apr 24, 2009)

How about fried rice?


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 24, 2009)

2belucile said:


> You could try this, that I made today with white rice, and was liked by all that had it:
> 
> 2 bunches of spinach, washed, cooked, well squeezed, and chopped small.
> 1 big onion, chopped
> ...


 

I wonder if you could make this up, form into patties and either bake (turning) or fry in a minimal amount of oil???


----------



## whole milk (Apr 24, 2009)

You might consider a rice porridge.  Just add four times the amount of water (or good green tea) to the rice and cook it over low heat for an hour or so.  Alternatively, warm it in the microwave and pour hot green tea (unsweetened) over it for a snack or a part of breakfast.


----------



## 2belucile (Apr 24, 2009)

Patty1-  I also make the mixture and bake in muffin cups.  Right now I have some in the fridge to take this afternoon to a meeting. I have never tried frying by spoonfuls, if you do, please let me know how thay come around.  Good luck!


----------



## Constance (Apr 24, 2009)

I vote for fried rice!


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2009)

your cakes would probably fall apart. we made rice cakes at school with sticky rice.


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 24, 2009)

ahhh, I can't remember where it is, sorry!.....but I used to make a rice salad.....it had dill in it and lime juice, feta cheese?....I can't remember....maybe if you ask for something using those ingredients on Google you may find it....t'was a wonderful salad


----------

